# Rpg



## LynneGryphon (Feb 25, 2006)

Okay I'm looking around old or new whats the hotest RPG around at the moment on PC and why ?

Thanks in advance

*-Lynne*


----------



## cornelius (Feb 25, 2006)

OBLIVION ( the elder scrolls IV ) will probably the game of 2006
one small problem: the requirements are high, since the game is a graphic masterpiece... maybe try Morrowind ( the elder scrolls III) it is also very good in graphics, and gameplay.


----------



## LynneGryphon (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool will check it out I did see it in store but because it was a sequel I thought it wasnt going to be good.

-Lynne


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 25, 2006)

*The best RPG I have played is Balders Gate 2 Shadows Of Amn, its quite old now, most rpg's I play are on the ps2 so I dont know many pc games.*


----------



## cornelius (Feb 26, 2006)

Old but nice for PC

diablo I and II 
Souldbringer

More recent

Dungeon siege ( I and II )


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 26, 2006)

deus ex - its an old fps rpg and one of the best games ever made. its also si fi so it should make a nice change from your traditional rpgs


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 27, 2006)

I posted to this forum about an older RPG I found NeverWinter Nights I highly recommend this game. There is so much content out there for this game, its 4 years old but still has a huge following and that has to say a lot for it.

The graphics are old but I am amazed at just how good they are in such an old game.

Rahl

PS: I will be checking out Elder Scrolls 4 as well but I am going to have to upgrade my PC first the system specs for this game are twice what my PC is...I have a 1.4 athlon and I think they say recommended CPU is 3.0....so...Upgrade time!


----------



## Foxtale (Feb 28, 2006)

Easily Oblivion will be the RPG of the year.

If you're looking at MMORPG's, it's a tossup between WoW and Guild Wars.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 28, 2006)

Diablo2. It's the only game I play.


----------



## rp_player (Feb 28, 2006)

i must idmit its not amazing a free game called Guild Wars


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 28, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Diablo2. It's the only game I play.



*My bro plays this game, to play online do u have 2 pay?*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 28, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## cornelius (Feb 28, 2006)

but you'll probably need a genuine copy to play, other members easily get kicked out


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 28, 2006)

That's not correct either.


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 2, 2006)

Just FYI Guildwars is basically updated diablo 2 with a more involved multi player section - it also free to play online(once you buy it ofcourse)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Best RPG for me is Morrowind - just in terms of sheer scope and story

Long & glichy at times, though


----------



## Quokka (Mar 2, 2006)

I've just got into Morrowind on the xbox and gotta adnit so far I am slightly disappointed, It started out looking like just my type of game. As mentioned before the scope and detail of this game is amazing, it's baldurs gate without being on rails. I loved that i could try do quests or just wonder off to steal and pillage at wont, and I know I haven't really played alot but...

the game seems to heavily lean towards melee combat, magic just isnt as tough and ranged/bow attacks are too slow to be a fun focus for a character. 

This wouldn't be deal breaker except the combat system is really really bad for what is otherwise such an epic game. One button attack? swing miss swing miss swing miss swing hit swing miss etc?


----------



## cornelius (Mar 2, 2006)

that's because your stats are low, melee is the easiest to pick up at first, Magic and archery are more of a challenge... try to find some trainers. Ok, they cost money, but you will get there sooner.


----------



## Stenevor (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont bother with games anymore but at the time I thought Planescape Torment was excellent. Similar in style to Baldurs Gate but I thought the dialogue and story was really well written. Hard to get hold of nowadays although ebay has the odd copy.  Also remember Final fantasy IX fondly, it kept me occupied for a couple of weeks after breaking an ankle. A mention for Dungeon Master and The Eye Of The Beholder games too. I hevent played them for years and I doubt theyve aged well but they got me interested in RPGs in the first place.


----------



## RaymondOwnzU (Mar 11, 2006)

i think diablo 2 is great


----------



## Void Dragon (Apr 24, 2006)

Guildwars, such an addiction


----------

